# Star Wars Episode 9: Details aus Skript-Leak sind echt



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Details aus Skript-Leak sind echt*

						Der Regisseur Colin Trevorrow hat bestätigt, dass das kürzlich geleakte alternative Skript zu Star Wars: Episode 9 echt ist. Die Story hätte demnach einen anderen Verlauf genommen und bestimmte Figuren stärker in den Vordergrund gerückt. Außerdem tauchten einige Artworks passend zum Skript auf, die einen weiteren Einblick in die andere Story-Variante des Disney-Films bieten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Details aus Skript-Leak sind echt*


----------



## Maxicus (28. Januar 2020)

So von den Bildern her, macht es zwar keinen Sinn das es auf Corusant spielt, wurde der nicht in E7 von der Starkillerbase zerstört? Es hat doch die Republik getroffen und Corusant war deren Zentrum. Aber abgesehen davon, gefällt mir die Geschichte wesentlich besser, als das was wir in Teil 9 hatten. Zumindest auf den Bildern wirk es epischer, dramatischer und auch irgendwie stimmiger.

Falls also jemand das Ganze nochmal neu auflegen möchte, kann er es gerne mal mit der Vorlage probieren.


----------



## bloodycorrey (28. Januar 2020)

Maxicus schrieb:


> So von den Bildern her, macht es zwar keinen Sinn das es auf Corusant spielt, wurde der nicht in E7 von der Starkillerbase zerstört? Es hat doch die Republik getroffen und Corusant war deren Zentrum. Aber abgesehen davon, gefällt mir die Geschichte wesentlich besser, als das was wir in Teil 9 hatten. Zumindest auf den Bildern wirk es epischer, dramatischer und auch irgendwie stimmiger.
> 
> Falls also jemand das Ganze nochmal neu auflegen möchte, kann er es gerne mal mit der Vorlage probieren.



Es wurde das Hosnian System zerstört! 
Mit den Planeten: Jith, Naatu, Hosnian Prime (Sitz der neuen Republik), Herrus & Minaata!

Coruscant befindet sich im Coruscant System.


----------

